# Real RV Reviews on RV Brands?



## ssiegfried (Mar 19, 2021)

Could anyone please let us know the best place to find reviews on RV Brands, other than the dealers, etc, whom aren't partial? We have been RVing for 40 years, 2 campers, three motorhomes, 1 trailer and 1 fifth wheel. All good. Can't seem to find an used Artic Fox (28-35) trailer, so looking at other brands. I know Outdoors RV is a real four season also, and good quality. Need to know if any others are like Dutchman, Keystone, etc for moderate travel now, and long range travel in a few years for retirement.  Found a nice Dutchman and then saw one or two bad reviews and that's it. Where are owners giving reviews? Thanks in advance.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 21, 2021)

Forty years of camping, just use all you haved learned in those years. A nrand that sells more units will have more bad reviews than units that have fewer sales.  Yes, look at reviews but use the k owledge you have gained throughout the years.  Airstream , older units served us well.  Holiday Ramblers owned 3 were good units.  You can take a tank and abuse it and have problems.  The Artic fox/ nash units have a good reputation.  Most time price is an indication of build.  Lighweight means corners cut imo.  One of the toughest units We have owned was a 49 Ford converted schoolbus lol.  No the v8 flathead was removed and replaced with a 327 chevy engine.  We now have had our 2002 HR MH SINCE 02.  Been a great unit Ford V10 Triton.  At 81 yrs age finally caught us and the MH just sits and we see fond memories from all over the USA to Alaska from Alabama and back. Decide how you will use the rv and be your own rviewer.  Enjoy, the light at the end of the tunnel comes fast.


----------



## ssiegfried (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you Chelse: 

Great advice. Yes, our Mountainaire motorhome we've had for 15 years is a 1999 and was made with true quality, hence no real problems. I adore the interior layout and the exterior may be faded, but the inside is still beautiful, though worn a bit as to be expected with kids, and guests and pets. The best motorhome we every owned and we've owned three. So many fond memories it's hard being nostalgic. We did find a beautiful 33 ft Outdoors RV only six years old, all season the way they are built, right after I wrote my questions. Someone else said to me that those that are happy barely leave reviews or say much, only the ones with problems. Thanks for taking the time to respond. Yes, time is racing forward, so fast it's upsetting. I'm in my 60's, my husband in his 70's. Both young at heart. Thankfully our RV life rubbed off on the kids from growing up with it, and they all have rigs as well. Life is precious as more people have found out this last year. Take care and always steer into the wind my friend~


----------

